# AppleScript et Ampli Pioneer



## Volkove79 (24 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis à mon tout premier script sur mon mac. Le but est simple. J'aimerais pourvoir contrôler mon ampli via telnet(SSH non supporté) sur mac. Il y a des options qui ne figurent pas sur la télécommande et sur l'application iOS de l'ampli. J'ai donc crée un Applescript avec quelques fonctions qui me sont utiles. Premièrement, il faut savoir que  l'ampli demeure en veille et le CPU doit être réveillé avant de recevoir la commande. Soit par un simple "enter" ou par la commande "CR" qui figure dans mon script. Je ne sais tout simplement pas comment envoyer un "enter" via "do shell script". Le tout marche à merveille sauf la fin de l'action demandée. Un message d'erreur apparait juste après la commande;
"Connection closed by foreign host". Ce qui m'empêche d'avoir ma fenêtre de confirmation.
Point à noter, je n'ai aucune façon de fermer la session telnet. Je n'ai trouvé aucune commande dans l'ampli pour fermer la connection. 

Merci à l'avance 

Ci-joint, mon script
_________________________________________________
on run {input, parameters}



    set question to display dialog "VSX-33 Remote Control" buttons {"SPK_OUT/IN", "SPK_IN", "CANCEL"} default button 2

    set answer to button returned of question

    if answer is equal to "SPK_OUT/IN" then

        do shell script "(sleep 3;echo CR;sleep 3;echo 3SPK;sleep 3;echo quit) | telnet 192.168.2.102"

        quit

        display dialog "SPK_OUT/IN" buttons ["ok"]

    else if answer is equal to "SPK_IN" then

        do shell script "(sleep 3;echo CR;sleep 3;echo 1SPK; sleep 3;echo quit) | telnet 192.168.2.102"

        quit

        display dialog "SPK_IN" buttons ["ok"]

    else if answer is equal to "CANCEL" then

        display dialog "No Command send to VSX-33" buttons {"OK"}

    end if

    return input

end run


----------

